# beneteau best boat ever built.



## davidpm (Oct 22, 2007)

So confession time.
Last Sun I took my wife to see the Thimble Islands near Branford CT. The Thimbles are said to look like a little piece of Maine dropped in the middle of CT.
They are really pretty but lots of rock.

I was not driving and not paying attention as I should have and bam we hit a rock at at speed (4.5 to 5) under power only.
Needless to say I was frantic.
The boat seemed to stop dead, slide up then slip back down.
I backed up and motored away.
It did not seem to be taking on any water and I thought about it a while and decided on a quick haul for piece of mind, my wife's piece of mind primarily.

Today three days later they hauled the boat and pressure washed it, the yard guys and I could find no real evidence of any hit at all. No scrapes no open seams no cracks, no leaks.

Many years ago I was on a Catalina 27 when the owner hit a rock and it cracked the back of the boat at the aft part of the keel. He needed to get it repaired with insurance. 

So that's why I can never say anything bad about the Beneteau . Not a bendy toy but a boat you can hit the rocks with at speed and not even scratch the bottom paint.

Experience an skill are fiction the only reality is luck and stupidly.
At least in my case.


----------



## BCC1 (Dec 18, 2011)

Good to know. Mine's only got a few hundred nautical miles on it, so no misshaps. Yet.

Ours is a new design. Hull 16. I've been quite pleased how few issues we've experienced, post commissioning and how well it performs as a coastal cruiser.

They do seem to have their act together, based on my experience, so far.


----------



## night0wl (Mar 20, 2006)

Iron hulls do tend to smash rocks into sand 

Yard maintenance is a PITA though...I think I'd prefer lead still.


----------



## Capt.aaron (Dec 14, 2011)

I delivered a little Benny 27 First, to Columbia. The engine crapped out in Jamacia. I had a sched. to keep so I sailed out of Eryl Flynn Marina Port Antonio in light light winds. 200 miles south I had 20 footers stacked and 25 knot winds steady. That little boat took all comers and sailed like a champ. On easter morning I sailed through the wall in to Cartegenia in light light winds right up to Club Nautico. I am sold hook line and sinker.


----------



## SchockT (May 21, 2012)

LOL! Don't get too cocky and think your Bene is indestructable! I think you got very lucky. You don't want to be doing that again!


----------



## LandLocked66c (Dec 5, 2009)

Pic of the boat? What Bene do you have?


----------



## JimsCAL (May 23, 2007)

Glad you got lucky. Lesson learned.

The Thimbles are a great spot, but I always get nervous going in even in clear weather. And I never consider a stop in poor visibility.


----------



## BarryL (Aug 21, 2003)

Hey,

Good story.

I've been to the Thimbles twice, once with my family (I was was driving) and once with a bunch of guys. With the guys, we went round and round and they wanted to get into all sorts of places. I had copied the big chart of the area (8.5" X 11") and glued it to a piece of cardboard so it was easy to see and accessible all the time. After and hour of motoring around there my heart couldn't take any more stress so we left.

Great place to see but very nerve wracking.

Barry


----------



## davidpm (Oct 22, 2007)

SchockT said:


> LOL! Don't get too cocky and think your Bene is indestructable! I think you got very lucky. You don't want to be doing that again!


That is for sure.
Stupidly, luck and money. If you have the first you better have the second or you're going to need the third.


----------



## wise4 (Oct 26, 2010)

...... Wow..... And you even got a jab in at Catalina's ...... 

This forum is nothing if not predictable..... (roll eyes)


----------



## gts1544 (Apr 26, 2008)

Gents, We have a 1986 Beneteau Idylle 11.5 M that was originally a Moorings boat. When it came off of charter, we bought it, a rotating group of 9 amateur sailors that sail her 9 months out of the year in the BVI's. We have discovered lots of rocks and reefs with no serious consequences. For a 25 year old boat constantly in the hands of amateurs, she has been wonderful with regular maintenance. I second the kudos! gts1544


----------



## WDS123 (Apr 2, 2011)

Great story !

One of our Harbor 25s was in a tsunami storm surge while tied to a floating dock. The Harbor 25 was raised more than 14 ft by the surge and then when the surge went out slammed onto the dry bottom. This cycle repeated itself a half dozen times.

The owners did a cursory check, decided everything was A okay, took her out sailing. They have sailed her for 18 months now w/o any issue at all.


----------



## Bene505 (Jul 31, 2008)

David,

I'm a Beneteau fan as well, as you know.

Glad everythimg turned out OK.

And Hey! You beat me to the Thimbles. Did I give you the idea with my text message?? Maybe we'll stop there in the fall.

Regards,
Brad


----------



## youmeandthed (Jan 19, 2012)

No they are not.


----------



## JonEisberg (Dec 3, 2010)

youmeandthed said:


> No they are not.


Yeah, but whatever bottom paint he's using may well be "the best ever", however... (grin)



davidpm said:


> So that's why I can never say anything bad about the Beneteau . Not a bendy toy but *a boat you can hit the rocks with at speed and not even scratch the bottom paint.*


----------



## Capt.aaron (Dec 14, 2011)

I'm starting to think those Brent Swains are the best ever built, But Benny's are nice for glass boats, The steel guy's in the commercial world call fiber glass, "frozen snot" and think we are crazy for going to sea in them.


----------



## safira (May 10, 2010)

Ok folks, here is a thought for you to digest, I was comming across the alantic on a northern route,(greenland to nova scotia) and yes I know it was the wrong way, 
Any who, the group I was in consisted of 2 morgans, 2 bennys, and a irwin. A few days out we got caught in a storm, yep they happen all the time, the only 2 boats that made the passage were the morgans.


----------



## CharlieCobra (May 23, 2006)

We just had a Benny in the yard that went hard aground. Looked like a bomb went off inside. The interior of the boat basically exploded loose. Ya got lucky or it was an older boat....


----------



## smackdaddy (Aug 13, 2008)

The rock must have been built by Catalina.


----------



## night0wl (Mar 20, 2006)

CharlieCobra said:


> We just had a Benny in the yard that went hard aground. Looked like a bomb went off inside. The interior of the boat basically exploded loose. Ya got lucky or it was an older boat....


Pics...*PLEASE*!!!!


----------



## Capt.aaron (Dec 14, 2011)

Well, glass boats and hard stuff don't go together, When I'm cruising and run into Eropaen dudes they ask me, "what's up with you Americans and your plastic boats?" (Funny how i alway's see French dudes on little steel boats that cross the atlantic because it's tuesday and Americans on the Benny's.) and we all know they don't build 'em like they used to. My boat is a '65 and it's a little brick sh%t house. But as far as taking a big sea, I'm impressed with beny's perfomance. Those Morgans that made the crossin I'm asuming were Chariles, and that may have been the sailors and not the boats.


----------



## Capt.aaron (Dec 14, 2011)

CharlieCobra said:


> We just had a Benny in the yard that went hard aground. Looked like a bomb went off inside. The interior of the boat basically exploded loose. Ya got lucky or it was an older boat....


How was the exterior?


----------



## CharlieCobra (May 23, 2006)

The exterior didn't look that bad. It wasn't one of ours so I didn't take pics. I wasn't impressed. I happen to like Benny's personally and was surprised at the shock damage throughout the boat.


----------



## Capt.aaron (Dec 14, 2011)

It's like lightening strikes, something different a happens evey time, I've seen it leave the boat like a fuzz perferating the hull at a million pin holes, It blew a kid up like a grenade in Miami a few years back, I've seen it do nothing, Does any body have a real answere on how to deal with lightning? The little Ben that I delivered was struck piror to my involvment and the had something going on with the Keel bolts if I remember correctly.


----------



## TakeFive (Oct 22, 2009)

davidpm said:


> ...Not a bendy toy but a boat you can hit the rocks with at speed and not even scratch the bottom paint...


Gee, I think I'd like to know what kind of bottom paint you have. Gotta get me some of that stuff. :laugher


----------



## davidpm (Oct 22, 2007)

CharlieCobra said:


> The exterior didn't look that bad. It wasn't one of ours so I didn't take pics. I wasn't impressed. I happen to like Benny's personally and was surprised at the shock damage throughout the boat.


I'll check the interior more carefully.
If the doors still work and the bulkheads all seem sound is their anything else you would check.


----------



## tdw (Oct 2, 2006)

Nice tale David.

I've long thought that Bs are unjustly maligned at times but there are a few horror tales re Oceanis interiors being somewhat fragile. We went close to buying an Oceanis 423 but it was that fragility that turned us away. Nonetheless when you go below on one of the larger Oceanis it is pretty impressive from a space and layout point of view. 

All that said, people we know have flogged and I mean flogged, an Oceanis 50 odd footer up and down the east coast of Oz and didn't have a bad word to say about it. Maybe the 40 plus footers are more solidly built.

Hey Charlie, how big was the one you had in your yard ?


----------



## davidpm (Oct 22, 2007)

Someone asked for a picture.
I'm pretty sure the bugger at the leading edge of the keel was their before.
As you can see I have a pretty bad rusting problem.
Apparently bottom paint does not cover rust for more a few days.
The rust seems to be the same all over.
If I did the leading bugger I would think the rust patten would be different as I hit on a sunday and hauled on a tues.


----------



## nigos (Jul 2, 2012)

davidpm said:


> So confession time.
> Last Sun I took my wife to see the Thimble Islands near Branford CT. The Thimbles are said to look like a little piece of Maine dropped in the middle of CT.
> They are really pretty but lots of rock.
> 
> ...


You can ground a Beneteau and have no obvious damage but I urge you to take up the movable floor boards and carefully inspect the stringers that attach the liner to the hull. They are subject to cracking or worse - breakage and that will severely compromise the integrity of the vessel. I have seen examples where the stringers completely detached and repair required removal of joinery and reattachment of the fiberglass box frame which is normally tabbed to a relatively thin hull.


----------



## Brent Swain (Jan 16, 2012)

I dont think I would want to be sailing thru the Fukashima debris field in anything made out of plastic, or anything which was not made out of metal. I dont think I would want to chance running the plumb bow of a Benny into that 60 ft section of dock which washed up in Oregon.


----------



## puddinlegs (Jul 5, 2006)

Brent Swain said:


> I dont think I would want to be sailing thru the Fukashima debris field in anything made out of plastic, or anything which was not made out of metal. I dont think I would want to chance running the plumb bow of a Benny into that 60 ft section of dock which washed up in Oregon.


So Brent, do you really figure any bow at all stands a chance against a 60' section of concrete and partially submerged dock? If so, I think you're kidding yourself. I also think you'll have to quit sailing in our region if you think the odds are good you'll hit fukushima debris.


----------



## Brent Swain (Jan 16, 2012)

I've T-boned a concrete gas dock, and one of my 36 footers has T-boned a steel barg, tied to a government dock, while another hit a submerged barge, on one corner of the barge, all at hull speed, all without any real damage ( only a bit of paint scraped off). So its been done, with no problems. That would sink a Benny, quickly.
I recently saw a Benny, hauled out, with several very large holes in her, being repaired. 
I wouldn't consider a boat so complex that it needs a users manual as thick as a phone book, to be the best boat ever built. I wouldn't consider a boat which has 38 thru hulls, all of fragile plastic, to be the best boat ever built. I wouldn't consider a boat which had all the wiring and plumbing installed, before dropping in a full fibreglass liner, making it impossible to easily access all these, if there is a problem , to be the best boat ever built. I wouldn't consider a boat, on which one couldn't leave the helm for a couple of seconds, without it broaching off course instantly, to be the best boat ever built. I wouldn't consider a boat which the British Maritime Safety Board ruled unsafe for any rough weather in offshore conditions, to be the best boat ever built.


----------



## CharlieCobra (May 23, 2006)

tdw said:


> Nice tale David.
> 
> I've long thought that Bs are unjustly maligned at times but there are a few horror tales re Oceanis interiors being somewhat fragile. We went close to buying an Oceanis 423 but it was that fragility that turned us away. Nonetheless when you go below on one of the larger Oceanis it is pretty impressive from a space and layout point of view.
> 
> ...


I think it was a 341 or some such...


----------



## BCC1 (Dec 18, 2011)

Brent Swain said:


> I've T-boned a concrete gas dock, and one of my 36 footers has T-boned a steel barg, tied to a government dock, while another hit a submerged barge, on one corner of the barge, all at hull speed, all without any real damage ( only a bit of paint scraped off). So its been done, with no problems. That would sink a Benny, quickly.
> I recently saw a Benny, hauled out, with several very large holes in her, being repaired.
> I wouldn't consider a boat so complex that it needs a users manual as thick as a phone book, to be the best boat ever built. I wouldn't consider a boat which has 38 thru hulls, all of fragile plastic, to be the best boat ever built. I wouldn't consider a boat which had all the wiring and plumbing installed, before dropping in a full fibreglass liner, making it impossible to easily access all these, if there is a problem , to be the best boat ever built. I wouldn't consider a boat, on which one couldn't leave the helm for a couple of seconds, without it broaching off course instantly, to be the best boat ever built. I wouldn't consider a boat which the British Maritime Safety Board ruled unsafe for any rough weather in offshore conditions, to be the best boat ever built.


Horses for courses.

I'm a coastal cruiser. On the boat Friday, sailing Saturday, back to the dock and off Sunday night. What you like in boats probably wouldn't suit me. Nor should it.

Best? For my purposes at my price point, I guess so. I mean, I bought it and I love sailing it.

I don't pretend to be what I'm not.

My boat leaves the slip more than most.


----------



## SloopJonB (Jun 6, 2011)

Brent Swain said:


> I've T-boned a concrete gas dock, and one of my 36 footers has T-boned a steel barg, tied to a government dock, while another hit a submerged barge, on one corner of the barge, all at hull speed, all without any real damage ( only a bit of paint scraped off). So its been done, with no problems. That would sink a Benny, quickly.
> I recently saw a Benny, hauled out, with several very large holes in her, being repaired.
> I wouldn't consider a boat so complex that it needs a users manual as thick as a phone book, to be the best boat ever built. I wouldn't consider a boat which has 38 thru hulls, all of fragile plastic, to be the best boat ever built. I wouldn't consider a boat which had all the wiring and plumbing installed, before dropping in a full fibreglass liner, making it impossible to easily access all these, if there is a problem , to be the best boat ever built. I wouldn't consider a boat, on which one couldn't leave the helm for a couple of seconds, without it broaching off course instantly, to be the best boat ever built. I wouldn't consider a boat which the British Maritime Safety Board ruled unsafe for any rough weather in offshore conditions, to be the best boat ever built.


Saying that ANY mass produced boat is "The Best Boat Ever Built" is patently absurd. Beneteaus are good boats for what they are and what they are intended for and as I said earlier, the old First 42 is one of the best looking boats ever, but Bennies and the others like them are a LONG way from Best Boats Ever Built.


----------



## sailguy40 (Feb 6, 2010)

davidpm said:


> So confession time.
> Last Sun I took my wife to see the Thimble Islands near Branford CT. The Thimbles are said to look like a little piece of Maine dropped in the middle of CT.
> They are really pretty but lots of rock.
> 
> ...


Kind of reminds me of the movie "The Reef", it is actually based on a true story. Anyone here ever seen that movie? It is on netflix. It scared the heck out of me! That Beneteau owner was not so lucky.


----------



## Capt.aaron (Dec 14, 2011)

Brent Swain said:


> I've T-boned a concrete gas dock, and one of my 36 footers has T-boned a steel barg, tied to a government dock, while another hit a submerged barge, on one corner of the barge, all at hull speed, all without any real damage ( only a bit of paint scraped off). So its been done, with no problems. That would sink a Benny, quickly.
> I recently saw a Benny, hauled out, with several very large holes in her, being repaired.
> I wouldn't consider a boat so complex that it needs a users manual as thick as a phone book, to be the best boat ever built. I wouldn't consider a boat which has 38 thru hulls, all of fragile plastic, to be the best boat ever built. I wouldn't consider a boat which had all the wiring and plumbing installed, before dropping in a full fibreglass liner, making it impossible to easily access all these, if there is a problem , to be the best boat ever built. I wouldn't consider a boat, on which one couldn't leave the helm for a couple of seconds, without it broaching off course instantly, to be the best boat ever built. I wouldn't consider a boat which the British Maritime Safety Board ruled unsafe for any rough weather in offshore conditions, to be the best boat ever built.


GO MAN GO, I would'nt have a plastic boat 'cept for it's what my grand pa passed on to me. In it it's defense, It's a 1965= thicker. I coated it inside and out with 5 coats of West system with the Alluminum powder addidtive.I coated the Bilge with 2 layers of thick bi-woven cloth and west sysem, I also have a serious fast respones ditch option and training. I sailed past a mostly submerged conex box in the Straits Of Fla. one time said to my self "jeez, sure am glad I did'nt hit that F'n thing! last night!" I don't know why I'm not more A-scard out there, wishfull thinking I supose, it's certainly not blissfull ignorance. As for my little benny delivery to Columbia, that thing handled like a champ in what I call the blue circle. The 200 mile long and 300 mile wide area just north of columbia where it's alway's kicking up to 15 and 20 footers and alway's bolwing. Any way's.... the Bennetau sailed good. The rudder well thing where the post goes through the Hull was stupid. I had to raise the lip with closed cell foam and 5200 and a hose clamp to keep water from sloshing over the top. that was tough to do one handed ( my left) in a big sea. I had to boil the foam rolled up to change it's memory to tube shape.


----------



## paulk (Jun 2, 2000)

I believe the Thimbles is where they got the granite for the base of the Statue of Liberty. It IS a lot like Casco & Penobscot Bays, in Maine. There must have been a bunch of seaweed on the rock you hit, to not even have scratched the paint.


----------



## Marcel D (Apr 15, 2012)

At the time we had a Beneteau First 28 shoal draft wing and we were on our way from Seattle to Port Sidney. We stopped off in Port Townsend and stoped at the first marina big mistake. We managed to go left up the first finger in shallow drying water. A lady looked at me and said what do you draw, I said 4'6" she warned me that we would be high and dry in 1 hour. Need less to say we backed out and went bump once on the rocks but no water in the boat. And by the way i had a Catakina 27 that leaked like a sive just kidding


----------



## Sailmon (Sep 30, 2009)

*Ah if it were only true...*

I give Beneteau owners a LOT of room in the bay area. Mainly because they usually sail without navigating properly. :|


----------



## Flybyknight (Nov 5, 2005)

I can think of better boats; Swan, Hylas, Cape Dory, Hinckley, Sabre come to mind.
imho
dick


----------



## Tim R. (Mar 23, 2003)

My Caliber is reinforced at the bow and the leading edge of the keel. The holding tank is in the bow below the anchor locker so if she is holed there, the watertight bulkhead should not affect the buoyancy.


----------



## smackdaddy (Aug 13, 2008)

So let me get this straight...

The theme of this thread is "I bought a tank of a boat because I suck at driving it and run into hard stuff all the time...and that's a good thing"?

Nice.


----------



## Tim R. (Mar 23, 2003)

smackdaddy said:


> So let me get this straight...
> 
> The theme of this thread is "I bought a tank of a boat because I suck at driving it and run into hard stuff all the time...and that's a good thing"?
> 
> Nice.


Wow, you really have a narrow view of the sailing world.

I plan to cross oceans with my boat and there is lots of stuff(mainly shipping containers) that will do a lot of damage to a boat. Until you can tell me how to avoid something like that at night(or even during the day as most float just under the surface), I will continue to sail my tank.

No offense to Bene owners, but they would not be my first choice for a crossing.


----------



## smackdaddy (Aug 13, 2008)

Have you read "66 Days Adrift"? At some point no sailboat is tank enough.


----------



## Tim R. (Mar 23, 2003)

smackdaddy said:


> Have you read "66 Days Adrift"? At some point no sailboat is tank enough.


Again, a very narrow view Yes, no boat can withstand extreme forces for long periods. Many tankers break up and sink every year. Have you ever read "The Wave"?

Honestly, which boat would you rather be on if you thought there was a possibility of hitting a very large, hard, submerged object? A light coastal cruiser or a well built off-shore capable boat?

SD, you seem like a glass is half empty kind of guy or bilge is half full.


----------



## smackdaddy (Aug 13, 2008)

treilley said:


> Again, a very narrow view Yes, no boat can withstand extreme forces for long periods. Many tankers break up and sink every year. Have you ever read "The Wave"?
> 
> Honestly, which boat would you rather be on if you thought there was a possibility of hitting a very large, hard, submerged object? A light coastal cruiser or a well built off-shore capable boat?
> 
> SD, you seem like a glass is half empty kind of guy or bilge is half full.


Nah. I'm just a contrarian. Or maybe a fatalist. I don't know.

To answer your question, if we're really talking about hitting a very large, hard, submerged object at 7 knots, at night, I honestly don't think it matters what sailboat I'm in.

I'm more concerned with making a boat decision that weighs the infinitesimal chance of that really happening, against the vast, vast, vast majority of the sailing I'll actually do.

I much prefer performance in a boat. And I'm not that afraid of the other stuff. Isn't that a "glass half full" outlook?

(PS - you have a very sweet boat treill.)


----------



## Cruisingdad (Jul 21, 2006)

I think David was being a bit tongue in cheek in his initial thread. And if he wasn't - Hey! That's awesome. Better a boat owner that believes their boat is the best than regrets it.

I like Benes. There are things I wish they did different, but they would not be crossed off my list. Like Calibers too. I like steel boats. One of the coolest I have seen was this aluminum built boat. I cannot even comprehend how much that must have cost!?? Don't the Dashews sail an aluminum boat?

What I see is important is that you have a boat and love her... which I do. Of course, when the fellow with the new Oyster 65 comes to me and wants to do an even trade... well... I might love a new boat. Still waiting to meet that fellow too. WHoever the owner or this vessel is: http://www.yachtworld.com/core/list...rency=USD&access=Public&listing_id=21824&url=

I am still waiting for the even-trade. I will talk it over with the wife and consider your proposal.

I'm still waiting...

Brian


----------



## smackdaddy (Aug 13, 2008)

CD - did you see that Hanse 63 smoking the fleet in the Mac that Tim and Bubb just did? Holy cow that thing was moving! And it ain't ugly...


----------



## Brent Swain (Jan 16, 2012)

smackdaddy said:


> Nah. I'm just a contrarian. Or maybe a fatalist. I don't know.
> 
> To answer your question, if we're really talking about hitting a very large, hard, submerged object at 7 knots, at night, I honestly don't think it matters what sailboat I'm in.
> 
> ...


My steel boats have hit steel barges, both aground and tied to a dock, as well as a freighter , icebergs, concrete docks, and coral reefs, at hull speed, several times, with no serious dammage of any kind. It makes a huge difference what kind of hull you are in. I cant think of anything which would punch a hole in a 36 footer made out of 3/16th steel plate.

If you ain't been aground , you ain't been around.


----------



## smackdaddy (Aug 13, 2008)

Brent Swain said:


> My steel boats have hit steel barges, both aground and tied to a dock, as well as a freighter , icebergs, concrete docks, and coral reefs, at hull speed, several times, with no serious dammage of any kind. It makes a huge difference what kind of hull you are in. I cant think of anything which would punch a hole in a 36 footer made out of 3/16th steel plate.
> 
> If you ain't been aground , you ain't been around.


Heh-heh. I KNEW you'd grab onto that one, Brent!!!

You do have a point - you can hit all kinds of crap in one of your boats. I just personally want a PHRF rating less than the 5 digit range.

It's always about trade-offs.

(PS - You'd honestly be proud of me. I'm re-habbing/recylcing a beach cat and trying to use the cheapest parts and techniques I can. It's actually pretty fun.)


----------



## Cruisingdad (Jul 21, 2006)

Brent Swain said:


> My steel boats have hit steel barges, both aground and tied to a dock, as well as a freighter , icebergs, concrete docks, and coral reefs, at hull speed, several times, with no serious dammage of any kind. It makes a huge difference what kind of hull you are in. I cant think of anything which would punch a hole in a 36 footer made out of 3/16th steel plate.
> 
> If you ain't been aground , you ain't been around.


My only comment, with all due respect, is what is your hull speed? I ran 9.5 knots to weather under way across the gulf and have peaked higher. Load Water Line probably 35-36'. Also, steel boats dont seem to weather well in salt water. Doesn't take long before they are showing rust spots. Only cosmetic, I know, but I sure love my boat looking nice.

No argument that a steel boat will take a hit better than fiberglass. But there are also negatives to a steel boat, as with all boats. I prefer a well performing boat that makes or exceeds hull speeds in typical winds. That is the same reason I am against many of the "blue water" boats - though part owner of a Tayana 42 Vancouver. Incidentally, this TV-42 is up close to you in the PNW (Olympia). I noticed a huge persence of steel boats in the PNW which I guess is due to the many dead heads in the water.

I think the ultimate building material might be a really high grade aluminum... but others know better than me about this.

Brian

PS You wanna take a bet Brent that I have run aground more than you? Where I am from, if I have a foot or two under my keel at high, I am ecstatic!! Of course, my groundings are into sand/mud. Haven't hit any reefs or coral yet.


----------



## Cruisingdad (Jul 21, 2006)

smackdaddy said:


> Heh-heh. I KNEW you'd grab onto that one, Brent!!!
> 
> You do have a point - you can hit all kinds of crap in one of your boats. I just personally want a PHRF rating less than the 5 digit range.
> 
> ...


We were obviously typing at the same time.

Brian


----------



## JonEisberg (Dec 3, 2010)

Cruisingdad said:


> What I see is important is that you have a boat and love her... which I do. Of course, when the fellow with the new Oyster 65 comes to me and wants to do an even trade... well... I might love a new boat. Still waiting to meet that fellow too. WHoever the owner or this vessel is: http://www.yachtworld.com/core/list...rency=USD&access=Public&listing_id=21824&url=
> 
> I am still waiting for the even-trade. I will talk it over with the wife and consider your proposal.
> 
> ...


I don't know, be careful what you're wishing for, there... (grin)

Beautiful boat, no question, sure would make a nice trophy with which to show the world You've Made It... But I look at boats like that like one should look at a photo of your Supermodel of choice - you've got to remind yourself, that somewhere out there, there is a some guy who eventually grew tired of her crap... (grin)

Seriously, would you REALLY want to own a boat like that? Have you ever actually sailed a boat of that size?

When I look at such a boat, the list of downsides is almost endless... All the places I could never go with such draft... The number of people I'd need to recruit to simply go sailing... The phenomenal amount of maintenance such a boat would require, and the incredible complexity... How completely beyond my ability to cope physically with a problem arising from a critical systems failure of something like a windlass, or in-mast furling, would be... How terrified I would be by a simple trip to the top of the mast on such a massive rig...

If there's one thing I've learned from my years in the delivery business, it's that you don't own boats like that - THEY own YOU...

Just one man's opinion, of course... (grin)


----------



## Cruisingdad (Jul 21, 2006)

JonEisberg said:


> I don't know, be careful what you're wishing for, there... (grin)
> 
> Beautiful boat, no question, sure would make a nice trophy with which to show the world You've Made It... But I look at boats like that like one should look at a photo of your Supermodel of choice - you've got to remind yourself, that somewhere out there, there is a some guy who eventually grew tired of her crap... (grin)
> 
> ...


Got a good laugh out of that one!! No, we agree. I was making light. There is a boat in our marina (Sophia??) that is about 125-140 feet if I had to guess. Three level megayacht. She catches all the stares. And you know what, that boat has ABSOLUTELY no appeal to me. WHy would I want a boat I could not singlhand??

Of course, you do have to remember Jon, my great sailing vessel has "three crew" full time. However, keeping them from mutiny can be harder than sailing!!!

Brian

PS And no wise cracks about inmast... (snicker)


----------



## blt2ski (May 5, 2005)

Brian has the three crew of me, myself and I, ie "Me keeps trying to fire myself, but I will not let me!"

Like ALL things great and small, we all have likes and dislikes...........on boats, women, smack, those fugly bull dog thingies...........but at the end of the day, hopefully we will be on a boat WE our self loves, and that is all that really matters, that it works for me!

So wonder when the owner of the fugly bull dog is stopping by for a beer, and to meet a CUTE dog!

Marty


----------



## Cruisingdad (Jul 21, 2006)

blt2ski said:


> Brian has the three crew of me, myself and I, ie "Me keeps trying to fire myself, but I will not let me!"
> 
> Like ALL things great and small, we all have likes and dislikes...........on boats, women, smack, those fugly bull dog thingies...........but at the end of the day, hopefully we will be on a boat WE our self loves, and that is all that really matters, that it works for me!
> 
> ...


Fatty ain't stoppin by for a beer. SHe's stopping by for a snack!!

Brian


----------



## Marcel D (Apr 15, 2012)

Saimon you have no idea. Come out to the PNW and look for LOGS for a while.


----------



## Guero (Dec 29, 2009)

A couple of weeks ago I spent 3 days anchored at some island surrounded by reefs 65 miles from the mexican coast. (Scorpion Reefs)

When I arrived, I entered carefully, starting the track on the GPS, 1.5 knots with someone at the bow. Anchored near some other sail boats. 

The day of departure I wanted to wake up at 5AM. I woke up at 7AM, all scruffy and half hang over. Ran out fired up the engine, came back inside to throw some water in my face and wake up my friend who was doing the shift with me. 5 more were inside sleeping 

To make it short, I was half awake, got out of my GPS track, went too fast (4 knots) and hit/climbed what I suspect is coral reef or a rock. Boat stopped dead on, 2 floor panels jumped out of there location not sure because of flex or force of impact, I guess both. So when I looked inside that's the first thing I saw, I thought it was a hole. At this point, everyone who was sleeping were already outside wondering what just happened with scary faces.

I was stunned for about 15 secs thinking "That's it, we're going down", after reading all the Hunter crap on the internet over the years.. Anyway the boat was just hanging on it, then I reverse it, manage to get out of it while buddy start checking for water infiltration. At that time I'm already starting to think about beaching the boat on the island that is not too far if we can't control the leak. Friends pop out from companion way... No water coming in. Equip scuba mask, goes under, There are only 3 scratches on the petite paint. 

The only thing it screwed is the mood for a few hours. 

I don't think that hunters or beneteaus are the best boats ever, i've been freaking lucky that my mistakes didn't cause a sinking by being distracted and not fully in condition to sail in a risky area. 

Do not sail tired friends, and stick to your safety plan. My 5 minutes shortcut could have sunk my boat and ruined a nice trip. There are no best boats ever, just luck.


----------



## Sail The World (Sep 25, 2011)

sailguy40 said:


> Kind of reminds me of the movie "The Reef", it is actually based on a true story. Anyone here ever seen that movie? It is on netflix. It scared the heck out of me! That Beneteau owner was not so lucky.


watched that movie about a week ago and it really was crazy. i wouldn't have left the boat but at the end it says that no trace of the boat was ever found...!!!!!!
total mind f*** because i would never have gotten in the water

and that is one gruesome way to die


----------

